# I dont even know where to start with this...



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Kickstarter really does churn out some crap

Kickstarter

I know you can assume general consumers are a bit ignorant, but this takes the biscuit.

The lowest pledge for a machine was only $250 as well, so the thing will probably set itself on fire.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I'm going to put the coffee latte Ina jar project on there , see how much I can raise .


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I am in and I know someone else that will be interested!!!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm in...

Where's Anthorn?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

It looks horrible & has anyone tasted coffee straight from roast? hmmmmm bicarb


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm always amazed at what people back on Kickstarter. That is a particularly poor concept and can only imagine how poor the parts are at that price bracket.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Yes but yet again people will be fooled by the hype


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> It looks horrible & has anyone tasted coffee straight from roast? hmmmmm bicarb


 I like the way it looks, looks a bit like a retro juke box. Maybe has a 7-10 day delay timer! Press the button for a drink. Roasts the beans then a week later grinds and brews you a coffee! Just need to plan ahead!

Also if you read their statement on their IDEA! It reads like a marketing department wet dream!!

"Our roast-grind-brew coffee machine enables you to roast green beans on their own and therefore enables farmers to directly sell their green, raw coffee beans to you. Farmers become faces and you become a coffee changer."

Come on farmers become faces and you become a coffee changer!! Whats not to like!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Yes but yet again people will be fooled by the hype


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

They probably wrote that sat in Starbucks enjoying the caramel mocha toffee nut sundae decaf chai latte


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Apparently grinding that handful of beans takes less than 90secs. I should bloody hope so!


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

From their FAQ;

*A coffee roaster I know has said that roasted beans should be allowed to air for ~2 days before grinding/making coffee to allow them to outgas. Have you considered that?*



*
We have heard that too. Degassing is a big topic.*

*
We have talked to a lot of coffee experts, roasters, coffee lovers and baristas throughout the last two years. Opinions differ. Of course, taste changes over time, but does it necessarily get better? We always compare our coffee to other preparation methods like standard filter coffee. We would not take all the effort without being confident to be capable of competing. In 20 months of field-testing various different home-roasting machines and coffees, both from all over the world we had over 15,000 people who (blind-)tasted our coffee on trade-fairs etc during our closed-beta phase. Their overwhelming feedback gave us the confidence to go viral.*

*
*


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

So its better than standard supermarket filter coffee. What an achievement.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> They probably wrote that sat in Starbucks enjoying the caramel mocha toffee nut sundae decaf chai latte


We need to get a like button on this forum


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

kikapu said:


> Their overwhelming feedback gave us the confidence to go viral.


They went viral... sounds nasty! Sign me up


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I don't see the problem...

This is an absolutely great idea isn't it?

Coffee roasted, ground and brewed for you. Frankly the problem with the Hario is that I actually need to do some work, you know all that weighing and grinding and pouring to a specific time and ratio.

I just wish there was a machine that would do it all for me.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

That might have been a joke.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Kyle548 said:


> That might have been a joke.


Dude you should just leave it out there.......


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Dude you should just leave it out there.......


I mean about the machine being useful, if anything they should sell green coffee pods.

That way I don't even have to bother putting coffee into it.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Until they can sell me a machine that has a coffee bush and cat to eat it and then shit it into the roaster to make my coffee I personally will not be investing.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Well 2 years on and this project has delivered nothing except irritated backers who want their money back.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

DavecUK said:


> Well 2 years on and this project has delivered nothing except irritated backers who want their money back.


Natural selection at it's finest

Idiots who back something like this deserve to not get their money back


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

I like it when people have got the balls to step outside their comfort zone and take a chance but that was never going to work was it?

I've never tasted coffee immediately after being roasted but everyone I know who has says it doesn't taste good.


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

They stretched the truth a little with the farmer to you claim as well. What about the washing station, hauliers, importers, etc. That's if you can even make contact with a farmer who speaks English that can make all this happen just to send you 6 kg of beans. Then wht happens if the quality isn't good or you just don't like it?

Most people would end up buying from online merchants who are the last link in the chain.


----------

